# 3, 5 and 7 staircase with inner chamber



## Brother_Steve (Oct 18, 2013)

I have the opportunity to travel to a local lodge this Monday night to see a Fellowcraft degree. It is the Durand Lodge in the 17th district in New Jersey. The lecture is given on the actual staircase instead of using a mat. This lodge rehearses twice a month every month so I'm excited to see this degree in action from the sidelines.







I imgur'd the link to not kill their bandwidth but if you wish to view their site, here it is.

http://www.durandlodge.com/


----------



## Paul E. Wunsche (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow!  I have seen a few Lodges that had a staircase but have never seen a Fellowcraft Degree conferred in one, I must say that I am a little jealous.  Please let us know how it went.


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes that is amazing! Please let us know how that looks.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## tantbrandon (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow! That is incredible. Masterfully built. I bet it makes a wonderful impact on the candidate. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 18, 2013)

I would love to see that lecture!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 22, 2013)

The degree was awesome. The rehearsals the lodge holds paid off.

The degree was advanced chairs but only for the Wardens and Master. Everyone else was in their respective chair.

The Senior Deacon was crisp. Everything from the proper introduction of the visiting, sitting and past masters on down to the floor work came across as being flawless. I don't think the term *snappy* would do him justice.

He also holds a lecture pin for the IC lecture which was delivered with sincerity. The staircase made it that much more exciting. I don't think I checked my watch once during the lecture and that is hard to do as a lecturer...keeping the attention of his candidate let alone the lodge itself.

The letter G was given by the sitting master of a visiting lodge. Very moving the way he presented it. There was something about him and the way he presented the charge that made me feel inspired to learn more as a mason.


----------



## NickGarner (Oct 22, 2013)

Too Cool!


----------



## NativeSteel (Oct 22, 2013)

Very nice, Great work Brothers makes me wanna get to home depot and start making one for my lodge!

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## rebis (Oct 23, 2013)

WOW! The staircase lecture on a real staircase...how awesome!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## cog41 (Oct 24, 2013)

Really nice and unique.


----------



## David Hill (Oct 28, 2013)

That's really cool! I would love to see a FC degree conferred on an actual staircase like that.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 28, 2013)

What is also neat is that the top area has two chambers for the end of the degree.


----------



## usmcvet (Oct 30, 2013)

Brother_Steve said:


> I have the opportunity to travel to a local lodge this Monday night to see a Fellowcraft degree. It is the Durand Lodge in the 17th district in New Jersey. The lecture is given on the actual staircase instead of using a mat. This lodge rehearses twice a month every month so I'm excited to see this degree in action from the sidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is freaking awesome!  My journey up the steps was symbolic and very cool because the tapestry used was very old.  An actual staircase is very powerful.  Beautiful lodge.  Gotta add I like the kneelers at the Altar too!  With my belly I had a heck of a time kneeling at our Altar, it was not until after I found out the kneelers moved!  Oh well I will always remember it well.


----------



## slamplugh (Dec 1, 2013)

What a truly beautiful lodge!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 2, 2013)

That looks like a really awesome lodge building. I love the staircase. I took a look at their web site, and it is pretty awesome, too.


----------



## JonBoy (Jan 20, 2014)

This is too cool 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother blaine (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm from jersey and make trips up there I may have to check that lodge on my journeys up


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

